# Model number



## neilhull (Feb 23, 2021)

Hi got a second-hand tracked snow blower sold to me as a MTD make but there is no model number on it and I need a rubber fiction wheel for it but I can't order one in the UK without the model number will put pics on and hope someone can ID it for me
Thanks Neil


----------



## RIT333 (Feb 6, 2014)

Yes, it does look like USA MTD products. Maybe you can call up MTD in the USA, or UK, and they can guide you. The replacement friction wheel looks like a donut or ring, end gets sandwiched between the two metal circular discs with about 4 bolts. Pretty easy job.


----------



## neilhull (Feb 23, 2021)

Thanks for the reply don't now if there is a MTD UK but I have looked in to parts and I think I will get one of eBay from the USA will strip it down and measure the rubber friction wheel the get the right size of eBay


----------



## Big Ed (Feb 10, 2013)

neilhull said:


> Hi got a second-hand tracked snow blower sold to me as a MTD make but there is no model number on it and I need a rubber fiction wheel for it but I can't order one in the UK without the model number will put pics on and hope someone can ID it for me
> Thanks Neil


Looks like you may need a friction plate too?


----------



## Marty013 (Mar 14, 2014)

if you feel like taking it appart to at least meassure the rubber wheel.. maybe someone on here knows how to meassure it out.. which point is the diameter referencing from.. and find out that way?


----------



## arienskids (Jan 26, 2018)

Sorry to say that’s not an mtd, it’s something much worse- an mtd clone


----------

